# Free Printable Targets



## cl0uder (Jul 31, 2008)

Those look like fun!


----------



## wvangler (Jul 25, 2007)

Cool looking targets.


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

cl0uder said:


> Those look like fun!


Thanks for the feedback so far. We'll keep adding new ones as we get ideas. The competetive targets are fun and there's nothing sweeter than having your shooting partner fork over some dough because you're a better shot!

Thanks,


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

Just added another turkey target. Any ideas for some competitive targets?


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

How about a dart board for cricket or highest three arrow total?


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

I just printed out the poker target. Lets see if I can get some money off the guys at the club tonight!!


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

wfd59434 said:


> How about a dart board for cricket or highest three arrow total?


Thanks for the input on the dartboard. We just added it tonight.


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

Dude... You are the man... I am taking off work tomorrow and heading to the club to try to win some more money. I got $20 tonight... Ha-Ha


----------



## R1Kid (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you very much for these targets. This is exactly what I have been trying to find. BTW I like the dart board also.

Thx, Jim


----------



## FultonCtyHunter (Oct 28, 2005)

Where's the Bin Laden head target??:uzi:


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

FultonCtyHunter said:


> Where's the Bin Laden head target??:uzi:


Believe me, we thought about it!


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

How about Tic Tac Toe. You can probably fit six on one target in order to make them a little smaller.

How about the match game... The concept is simple...
Eight rows and eight columns of shapes, logo's or whatever else you can think of. For every match one makes they get one point. If they miss the match they subtract 1/2 point. Each player shoots 16 rounds of two arrows per round. The person with the most points wins the game.


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

wfd59434 said:


> How about Tic Tac Toe. You can probably fit six on one target in order to make them a little smaller.
> 
> How about the match game... The concept is simple...
> Eight rows and eight columns of shapes, logo's or whatever else you can think of. For every match one makes they get one point. If they miss the match they subtract 1/2 point. Each player shoots 16 rounds of two arrows per round. The person with the most points wins the game.


Those are good ideas. We'll see if we can get a couple made up next week. What distance are you shooting with these targets?


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

Our indoor setup is 20 yards...


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

wfd59434 said:


> How about Tic Tac Toe. You can probably fit six on one target in order to make them a little smaller.
> 
> How about the match game... The concept is simple...
> Eight rows and eight columns of shapes, logo's or whatever else you can think of. For every match one makes they get one point. If they miss the match they subtract 1/2 point. Each player shoots 16 rounds of two arrows per round. The person with the most points wins the game.



We just added the match and tic tac toe game. Thanks for the input!


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

I gotta admit... Those things are pretty sweet... Thanks a bunch for listening as sometimes I get tired of just shooting the 3 and 5 spot rounds. These targets mix things up a little bit.


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

wfd59434 said:


> I gotta admit... Those things are pretty sweet... Thanks a bunch for listening as sometimes I get tired of just shooting the 3 and 5 spot rounds. These targets mix things up a little bit.


No problem. We'll be adding some animal targets with vital locations in the near future.


----------



## rpadgett2 (Nov 25, 2008)

That's very cool. 

Thanks!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

We're starting to work on the animal vitals targets. We're making the usual deer, and elk, but what others would you be interested in? 

Thanks,


----------



## diamondguy (Jun 29, 2007)

antelope, caribou, bear coyote mountain lion stuff like tha i would be interested in


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Cool stuff......thanks! :thumb:


----------



## GlennMac (Oct 21, 2006)

Any chance of making the animal targets enlarged so they print on mutiple pieces of paper so they can be then join together to make them life size ?


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

diamondguy said:


> antelope, caribou, bear coyote mountain lion stuff like tha i would be interested in


Good ideas. Thanks for the input. We just posted a test version of coyote vitals target. Let us know what you think. 

http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm.

Thanks,


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

GlennMac said:


> Any chance of making the animal targets enlarged so they print on mutiple pieces of paper so they can be then join together to make them life size ?


Excellent idea...especially since printing options for PDF's allow you to tile the pages. The major hurdle here will be file size, but it's nothing unsurmountable.

Thanks again for the input,


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

We've just posted a sample of what we'll do for the free downloadable vitals targets. This one is a coyote. Let me know if this looks good and we'll continue.

http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm.

Thanks,


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

*More Vital Targets*

We've added deer and cougar vital targets to the mix. Thanks for all the input so far.

http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm.

Dewclaw


----------



## GlennMac (Oct 21, 2006)

Any chance of the mutiple print life size? I just don't see how a deer target is any good unless it is close to life size


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*sweet*

Great job. keep it up and good res. on them as well .... THe money targets are a hit with us.. got a sore loser of corse . but thats vegas baby. THanks for the free downloads. 
As a side note I would like a standard 300 face print so I can make a "finial" comp. to break ties during our leage. maybe arage them a bit differently than the stand 300 set up. Ok now all sorts of ideas are buzzing in. Maybe I can email you directly. Talk later 
Thanks again 
Brad


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

Great targets Thanks!! 
I'm just getting my step daughters (14yo triplets) into shooting and the games targets really keep their interest up.

I print the targets out on my plotter and can print up to 36"x24" so please do not tile all the targets.


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

how about a 9-ball pool type thing? or like the old duck shoot kinda thing. several bulls-eyes of different point values and sizes (10 for a small bull and 1 for a big bull, etc.)
Hokie


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

GlennMac said:


> Any chance of the mutiple print life size? I just don't see how a deer target is any good unless it is close to life size


GlennMac,
Good question. We are actually working on that. In adobe reader you can print tiled pages and tape them together to make a bigger target, but we need to create the larger targets and deal with the file sizes. I'll make a post when we get that accomplished.

Thanks,
Dewclaw


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

cmgo06 said:


> Great job. keep it up and good res. on them as well .... THe money targets are a hit with us.. got a sore loser of corse . but thats vegas baby. THanks for the free downloads.
> As a side note I would like a standard 300 face print so I can make a "finial" comp. to break ties during our leage. maybe arage them a bit differently than the stand 300 set up. Ok now all sorts of ideas are buzzing in. Maybe I can email you directly. Talk later
> Thanks again
> Brad


Brad,
Thanks for the input. I'm glad you are enjoying them. Are you talking about a standard 5-spot 300 target? Go ahead and email me at [email protected] if you have more questions.

Thanks,
Mike
Dewclaw Archery


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

HOKIEHUNTER07 said:


> how about a 9-ball pool type thing? or like the old duck shoot kinda thing. several bulls-eyes of different point values and sizes (10 for a small bull and 1 for a big bull, etc.)
> Hokie


Thanks Hokiehunter07. I appreciate the input and we'll add it to our list of potentials.

By the way, I've got to know how you got a name like that!

Dewclaw...


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dewclaw Archery said:


> Thanks Hokiehunter07. I appreciate the input and we'll add it to our list of potentials.
> 
> By the way, I've got to know how you got a name like that!
> 
> Dewclaw...


haha it's probably not as interesting as you would think...

I went to Virginia Tech (hence the Hokie), graduated in 2007, and I like to hunt. When on a fishing forum I'm fishinghokie07... ha


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

How about a version of a dartball target. I know dartball is pretty popular when throwing darts, why not when shooting arrows. places could actually do leagues with this kind of target.


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

HOKIEHUNTER07 said:


> haha it's probably not as interesting as you would think...
> 
> I went to Virginia Tech (hence the Hokie), graduated in 2007, and I like to hunt. When on a fishing forum I'm fishinghokie07... ha


Ahhh, a Hokie bird! What did you get your degree in? I went to Oregon Tech and got a mechanical engineering degree. Unfortunately, our mascot is an owl and it'd be bad for business if I called myself owlhunter.

Thanks,
Dewclaw


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dewclaw Archery said:


> Ahhh, a Hokie bird! What did you get your degree in? I went to Oregon Tech and got a mechanical engineering degree. Unfortunately, our mascot is an owl and it'd be bad for business if I called myself owlhunter.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dewclaw


I'm a Mech E myself... Right now I work for a Nuclear Services company, but I'm always keeping my eye out for a hunting need. I would love to ditch designing robots for bows and accessories, but in this economy I've got about the best job available.

I could see owlhunter causing a bit of a stir in the hunting and non-hunting community so... I think you made the right choice...

Funny tidbit, I prefer this username to the fishinghokie one, and I am a member of several college football forums as well. A lot of people see Hokiehunter and think I'm a UVA fan (our instate "rival"). I guess people's first impression is that I like to shoot Hokies, but that is most definetly not the case... haha I'm so paranoid I that I won't shoot a turkey on gameday... Surprisingly the times I've passed on the turkeys we've lost... hmm... Maybe I need to blast my mascot on game day to tick them off...

Hokie


----------



## chester12 (Feb 6, 2009)

How about a feral hog target? Full size like the deer?

Chester


----------



## Haliewahog (Feb 6, 2009)

Great Idea!


----------



## chester12 (Feb 6, 2009)

I am working on getting a print out of the deer and the coyote. They look great.

Thanks,
Chester


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

*Feral hog*

I'll second the feral hog, and how about adding a prairie dog?


----------

